

US Mail (USPS) launches virtual box simulator - frossie
https://www.prioritymail.com/simulator.asp

======
mikecuesta
This is the most useful use of Augmented Reality I've seen to date.

------
holaberlin
This is a great idea. But I wonder why USPS uses a different domain for this.
Seems like a legitimate domain because there's a link to prioritymail.com from
usps.com also. But having two separate domains could be confusing to
customers, I would think.

~~~
frossie
I don't know. But I suspect that priority mail is the most profitable part of
the service - maybe they are trying to raise its profile?

